# Faulty TMC Tile!



## GHNelson (11 Sep 2016)

Hi
I have a Mini 400 TMC tile that is flickering/flashing when turned on....is it scrap or can it be fixed?
Anyone have the same problem or got any ideas advise!
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## mort (11 Sep 2016)

If its is flicking/flashing then it is probably the psu. Had this a few times as the quality of them is poor (ran a shop so common occurrence). If you have a spare one to try or know someone with one to check. Also if its under warranty they used to be good at swapping them over through wherever you bought it or you can get new ones pretty cheap.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Sep 2016)

Hi Mort
PSU....Power Supply Unit
I purchased the Tile from a member on here.....so don't have a spare!
Do the sell these on Amazon/Ebay?
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## GHNelson (11 Sep 2016)

Purchased a new unit from Ebay...so should know in a few days!
Just thought are there different PSUs for Tiles and Rails?
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## Julian (12 Sep 2016)

Probably the PSU, but if you have the tile on a controller it could be that as well - my tiles start to do the same if I set them above 96%.


----------



## GHNelson (12 Sep 2016)

Hi Julian
Don't have a controller....the PSU seems poor quality!
Cheers


----------



## mort (12 Sep 2016)

The psu should be the same for the small tiles and bars (I think it was the same for the large tiles as well only doubles). Over the years I have seen a lot of these go back and there was never a quibble about it but everytime you got a new one it was slightly different (likely because they kept having to redesign them due to failures). I run them at home because they work well as a light but the quality like most from China is designed for a low wholesale price and it does show.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2016)

Hi
Received the new PSU from Aqua Essentials Ebay shop yesterday 
TMC tile up and running again.
Date on the old unit Sep 2013.
So its lasted 3 years....strange how the can build a decent LED light unit but cant provide a long lasting PSU...therefore my pockets £14.49 lighter.
These TMC light units are not cheap....TMC should get there finger out and rectify the problem.
Thanks guys for your input.
hoggie


----------



## stu_ (15 Sep 2016)

Go on, admit it.
When you plugged it all in and turned it on and it worked.Do you do do a little fist pump?


----------



## mort (15 Sep 2016)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Received the new PSU from Aqua Essentials Ebay shop yesterday
> TMC tile up and running again.
> Date on the old unit Sep 2013.
> ...



Glad it worked.
To us they might not be cheap but to them they really are. Normally with even good customer service, from a shops perspective swapping items that are faulty can at least cause some questions of what happened, with these they didn't even ask and just swapped them over. I've got some aquarays that must be nearly ten years old and they still work but the problem was going on them, so don't think it will likely be fixed ever.


----------



## GHNelson (15 Sep 2016)

Cheers Mort!


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Sep 2016)

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## micheljq (15 Sep 2016)

TMC tiles have 5 years warranty and their PSUs have 2 years warranty, the PSU's warranty could be better maybe (but would the cost stay the same?).  It is still better than most companies, (typically 1 year).
Michel.


----------

